# Navarre Beach 5:30pm-7:15pm 5/29



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

A little after work fishing 2 Pompano and 1 slot red, all caught on live sand fleas. Very little June Grass!!!!


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice bag!!!


----------



## Bmbrboi (May 12, 2018)

I was setting up right after you caught that red! Nice haul!! I ended up with 2 catfish. Lol


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, a stalker huh? I'd follow him too if only I could find him.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Bmbrboi said:


> I was setting up right after you caught that red! Nice haul!! I ended up with 2 catfish. Lol


I remember you coming up! That red was right on the nose of being legal. I am hoping the water clears up a little so I can fish Saturday! I fished that same location in the video.


----------

